# Optiarc Cd-rw Crx880a Ata Device



## Huskyflame (May 29, 2008)

My Laptop's Cd drive shows up and everything it just wont read any disk... games.. music... ect... I've been searching for to see if someone else has had this problem.. people have had other problems with this drive but not this problem that i can see.. Or no one has had someone tell them how to fix it.. When i click the disk drive it says "insert a disk" and then it ejects the CD. Please someone help me.. I would love to get my disk working again.  thanks for your time.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

Uninstall the drive in Device manager.
Reboot and let Windows reinstall the drive.


----------



## Huskyflame (May 29, 2008)

Did and it still wont read the CD's..


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Is it all kinds of CDs - burned, bought, audio, data etc?
Have you tried a lens cleansing CD?

How old is the drive/laptop?


----------



## Huskyflame (May 29, 2008)

Yes its every kinda of CD it just wont read them.. and yes i tried cleaning the lens.. and its only a year old if im not mistaking.. i have tried multiple ways of fixing it but nothing i think of works... i hope its fixable..


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

If it's only a year old - use the warranty to get it fixed.


----------



## Huskyflame (May 29, 2008)

Thats what i was going to do if there isnt a way to get it fixed... i thought maybe someone would have a good idea how to fix it.. Sending it off to get it fixed takes time to get it back.. was hoping that i wouldnt have to resort to that. Thanks for the info tho.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

It's always better to use the warranty for hardware problems (even though it takes time).


----------



## Scharliesangel (Oct 19, 2009)

My optiarc cd-rw device suddenly quit working. In properties it says it is working properly. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling. That didn't work. I updated device driver the message was I was using most up to date driver. It was playing all types of cds. My operating system is Vista. Can anyone help?


----------

